# Help!! need to buy a 4k TV under 3 lakh...



## dude1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello guyz. I want to buy a 4k tv with 55-60 inch size. I will be buying about 15-20 days from now. Budget under 3lakh rs. I went to sony showroom 2 days ago. I was confused between x9000b and x8500b. x9000 seemed more premium but I thought X8500 wud be more vfm. Any suggestions?(No lg please!)


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2014)

I am not sure but i think X8500 supports passive 3D while X9000 active 3D.You are going for such a large tv so you will be enjoying 3D most of time.For 3D passive is best tech.


----------



## dude1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> I am not sure but i think X8500 supports passive 3D while X9000 active 3D.You are going for such a large tv so you will be enjoying 3D most of time.For 3D passive is best tech.


Yeah that a plus point.I like passive 3d more. Any other TV I must take a look at(any curved samsungs)?


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2014)

Samsung HU9000 is also a very good model if you don't care about active 3D.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 7, 2014)

Minion said:


> Samsung HU9000 is also a very good model if you don't care about active 3D.


How is samsung TVs Is it good compared to Sony Bravia series


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2014)

^ Yes it is a good tv check reviews on tech radar.


----------

